# Mites & Mold



## October420 (Nov 1, 2014)

So while I've been watching my plants grow I've been thinking about Spider Mites and Mildew. I'm sure I have to much time on my hands. 

Having never grown before I'm wondering about preventable measures. I monitor the tents environment at least twice a day. My relative humidity runs between 30 to 42 percent and temps from about 70 to 82 degrees, it has on a couple of times spiked as high as 84 degrees but I've since learned how to adjust exhaust fan speed to keep it in the low 80's, but mostly now in the upper 70's. 

So with those numbers should I be concerned about the formation of mildew? It's a fairly small tent, 32" x 32" and I'm exchanging air at least 3 to 4 times an hour.

Spider Mites, what can I do to prevent them? I feel like where I'm growing I shouldn't be too concerned, but in reality I haven't a clue.

Thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 1, 2014)

SNS 209 as a preventative.   https://www.sierranaturalscience.com/  There ya go!

Mold you need to prevent with being clean in your room, picking up fallen leaves... LOTS OF AIR!  Lots of fans...


----------



## DogBoy420 (Nov 1, 2014)

October420 said:


> So while I've been watching my plants grow I've been thinking about Spider Mites and Mildew. I'm sure I have to much time on my hands.
> 
> Having never grown before I'm wondering about preventable measures. I monitor the tents environment at least twice a day. My relative humidity runs between 30 to 42 percent and temps from about 70 to 82 degrees, it has on a couple of times spiked as high as 84 degrees but I've since learned how to adjust exhaust fan speed to keep it in the low 80's, but mostly now in the upper 70's.
> 
> ...



I've been growing indoors for 7 years, and I've never had spider mites.

I follow these simple rules TO THE LETTER:

1. No one but me goes anywhere near my plants.

2. I never go anywhere near my plants unless I've just come from a fresh shower and put on freshly laundered clothes.

From what I've read, I think any other approach besides this would pretty much guarantee spider mites, eventually.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2014)

Clean grow room and occilating fans works great.


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 1, 2014)

Spider mites come in on you or outside stuff you bring in. If you have other vegetation outside, watch it. Reusing soil is a good way to get spider mites. Sorry reusers.


----------

